
Top 10 Largest Databases in the World - nreece
http://www.businessintelligencelowdown.com/2007/02/top_10_largest_.html?
======
mattculbreth
Cool article, but that Library of Congress size of 20TB can't be right. I'm
working with a 25TB warehouse now and it's not considered all that huge.

